# Webhosting oder doch VServer?



## Alex Großmann (25. Februar 2012)

Huhu Leute,

ich brauche eure hilfe, um mich richtig zu entscheiden 

Folgendes:

Ich möchte ein Webhosting Paket oder VServer, meine Vorhaben belaufen sich dabei auf:
-PHP
-MYSQL 
-Teamspeak Server

Das Problem ist ja nun, das man Teamspeak Server nicht auf Webhoster installieren kann (oder?!), und ein VServer immer mit Linux läuft (zumindestens in meinem Preissegment..), wovon ich so gut wie keine Ahnung habe 

Habt ihr dennoch Tipps oder evtl konkrete Webhoster Empfehlungen?
Sollte man dann nen TS Server getrennt vom Webhoster mieten?!

Danke im Vorraus!
Grüße


----------



## sheel (25. Februar 2012)

Hi



Alex Großmann hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist ja nun, das man Teamspeak Server nicht auf Webhoster installieren kann (oder?!)


Stimmt. VServer ist nötig.


Alex Großmann hat gesagt.:


> und ein VServer immer mit Linux läuft (zumindestens in meinem Preissegment..), wovon ich so gut wie keine Ahnung habe


Ist nicht schwer.
Mit dem (Windows-)Programm Putty eine SSH-erbindung machen
Mit wget die Installationsdateien runterlden (zuerst in Windows per Browser Url nachschauen)
DieInstallationsbefehle findet man per Google im TS-Forum, können 1:1 so übernommen werden.
Bei Bedarf eben (hier) nachfragen.


Alex Großmann hat gesagt.:


> Sollte man dann nen TS Server getrennt vom Webhoster mieten?!


Hängt, wie immer, von der Auslastung ab.
Prozessor/RAM ist nicht das Problem, schneller kommt TS beim Traffic an die Grenzen.
Prinzipiell ist die Trennung aber nicht nötig.


----------



## Alex Großmann (25. Februar 2012)

Danke Sheel <3

Was wäre den Minimum an RAM und CPU Leistung nötig? 
Traffic ist ja in fast allen  Traffics unbegrenzt, oder gibts da etwa versteckte kosten?!
Webserver und SQL und so könnte man dann z.b. durch XAMPP relativ einfach lösen?!


----------



## sheel (25. Februar 2012)

Alex Großmann hat gesagt.:


> Was wäre den Minimum an RAM und CPU Leistung nötig?


Teamspeak selbst braucht so gut wie gar nichts.
Wenn Linux selbst nur halbwegs schnell geht, sollte Teamspeak
(mit Prozentzahlen für die Auslastung) gar nicht messbar sein.



Alex Großmann hat gesagt.:


> Traffic ist ja in fast allen  Traffics unbegrenzt, oder gibts da etwa versteckte kosten?!


Versteckte Kosten eher nicht, aber ggf. eine Drosselung der Geschwindigkeit
(wenn du dauerhaft viel Traffic hast).



Alex Großmann hat gesagt.:


> Webserver und SQL und so könnte man dann z.b. durch XAMPP relativ einfach lösen?!


Weiß nicht, ob das jeder Hoster so macht, aber dir mir bekannten vServer
haben Apache/PHP/MySQL schon am Anfang oben.
Braucht ja doch der Großteil der Kunden,
und so muss sich nicht jeder einzeln die Arbeit machen.


----------



## Alex Großmann (25. Februar 2012)

Kannst du die dir bekannten mir bei Namen nennen? 
Vielen Dank nochmal, ist echt super!


----------



## sheel (26. Februar 2012)

Alex Großmann hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr dennoch Tipps oder evtl konkrete Webhoster Empfehlungen?





Alex Großmann hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du die dir bekannten mir bei Namen nennen?


zB.
HostEurope (sehr zufrieden damit (keine Schleichwerbung ))
1blu
Strato
...


----------

